
Battle of JavaScript: The 4 Frameworks Leading the Pack - wrightandres
http://blog.debugme.eu/javascript-frameworks-for-2016/
======
roddux
I remember once having to write up a significant portion of my old company's
UI in the then-hotness, DustJS. Until of course after about a week or two the
PM became bored of the idea and we reverted to jQuery+Bootstrap, having wasted
a tonne of everybody's time.

Perhaps it's my tainted personal experience with JS frameworks, but I simply
can't get excited for any 'new thing' in the JavaScript world now.

